# Compass Coffee: 1st order!



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

I have very little of experience of different Coffee Blends, mainly only tried the two Kimbo's blends below and like them a lot, especially the Napoletano:

Kimbo Espresso Gold 100% Arabica Ground Coffee

https://www.mykimbo.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/napolitano-ground

Kimbo Espresso Napoletano Ground Coffee

https://www.mykimbo.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/gold-ground

The only other I've tried is Lavazza which was truly awful, tasted of ashtray, thought I was preparing it wrongly until I smelt the bag which also stank of ashtray:

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Lavazza-Arabica-Caffe-Espresso/20220011

----------

I'm considering these 3 but not sure if they are similar to the two Kimbo I like, or should I consider others? It's a lot of coffee going in the bin if I don't like it.

Espresso Gusto Gold - 500g

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/mahogany-roast-blends/products/espresso-gusto-gold-500g

Sweet Bourbon Espresso Blend - 500g

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/light-medium-roast-blends/products/sweet-bourbon-espresso-blend-500g

Mediterranean Mocha Espresso - 500g

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/light-medium-roast-blends/products/mediterranean-mocha-espresso-500g


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

If it tastes / smells of 'Ashtray' it's probably got Robusta beans in the blend..


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@tuk so as to be helpful and answer your query (whilst I may not like your kimbo choices, each to their own







) if looking for a similar "darker" roast flavour you may want to try Hill and Valley and possibly mahogany roast jampit hit as well. The sweet bourbon blend may be a little lighter than you are looking for at the moment however if looking to change / find different flavours then this one an easy going "less dark" option.

You can't go too far wrong with Coffee Compass, just read the flavour notes to see what you are looking to order possibly sticking to chocolate / nuts as descriptors at the moment rather than citrus / fruit descriptors

Best of luck, come back and tell us how you got on

John


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I notice all the coffee links you've tried are preground. Do you have a grinder yet? It really does improve the taste when you can grind fresh.


----------



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

No grinder as yet, will get there eventually.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

tuk said:


> No grinder as yet, will get there eventually.


What espresso machine do you use? Have you considered a handgrinder as a stop-gap?


----------



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

johnealey said:


> whilst I may not like your kimbo choices, each to their own


Just out of interest, what didn't you like about the Kimbo? Was is Kimbo pre-ground? What do you prefer instead?


----------



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

Rhys said:


> What espresso machine do you use? Have you considered a handgrinder as a stop-gap?


Sage DTP.

tbh, it's my first coffee machine I'm still getting it dialled in, don't want to change my setup just yet. Once I've maxed out current config I will consider a grinder.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have to say, I maxed out the config on DTP and preground coffee very very quickly. It just wasn't producing a coffee I was happy with considering I'd just splashed out a chunk of money on the machine (which I very quickly realised after joining the forum was a relatively small amount for an espresso machine!!).

I got the Sage SGP thinking it would do the job nicely, but with the small amount I drink, 2-3 cups a day, it was a pain to dial in because of retention and limited grind settings. So I bit the bullet and ordered the Niche. I can see that I will be happy for a year or so until I've bought a house and can justify buying the Lelit Bianca.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tend to prefer what could be referred to as "Lighter" roasts, mostly own roasted, definitely as beans, but occasionally order from Richard at Coffee Compass who understands well how to roast a bit "darker" without losing flavour. As a very general rule the "darker" a roast the less of it's own individual flavours remain and becomes more of a generic coffee taste rather than the complexities that can be brought out by less time in the roaster (massive generalisation but can take a wonderful Ethiopian Guji that is full of citrus / florals at a lighter level that will be lost and thus just coffee, the darker you go and you would be unable to tell where in the world it came from)

Was being kind when said not my preference as everyone's taste buds / finances are different and ultimately if you like what you drink carry on (live and let live). There are most definitely better coffee's out there that don't include Robusta in their blends and the choice can be daunting to start with; you have picked a good roaster to start you on your journey, too many people get put off by going straight to a more fruity taste profile, it comes with time.

I would however add to what said above re grinders though, as once ground coffee starts to lose its volatile compounds becoming a shadow of its former self (plenty of threads on here ref oxidation) Would also point out though that whatever you end up choosing from Coffee Compass will be much much fresher than anything from Kimbo (baby steps) but you may want to look at how you intend storing opened contents, not the fridge, especially as these will come in 500g bags, This is where a grinder and ordering beans really come into their own as beans will not go off as fast if stored well whereas as soon as you open the bag of ground (greater surface area of ground coffee Vs Beans) you are already losing freshness (which is why kimbo and other vac pack or nitrogen flush)

Hope of help and genuinely good luck on your journey

John


----------



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

You are right, I think the 2 Kimbo are a darker roast.

The kind of taste/strength I'm looking for is something similar to that sold in Spain/Italy in village coffee shops.

I'll try one light medium and two Mahogany. Just to see what the difference is.

Mediterranean Mocha Espresso

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/light-medium-roast-blends/products/mediterranean-mocha-espresso-500g

Hill and Valley Espresso

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/mahogany-roast-blends/products/hill-and-valley-espresso-blend-500g

Espresso Gusto Gold

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/mahogany-roast-blends/products/espresso-gusto-gold-500g


----------



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

On the Compass site where you choose the 'grind type'.

The 'espresso grind' option is pre-ground for a portafilter right?

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/espresso-range/products/coffee-compass-espresso-selection


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

tuk said:


> On the Compass site where you choose the 'grind type'.
> 
> The 'espresso grind' option is pre-ground for a portafilter right?
> 
> https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/espresso-range/products/coffee-compass-espresso-selection


Yes if you don't have a grinder.... Though obviously you will have no option to control the flow should you find this grind too be to fast or too slow on your machine.


----------



## tuk (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks, looks like they sent me 3 packs of beans by mistake. Lets see how the customer service rolls.


----------

